# [SOLVED] Set txqueuelen via /etc/conf.d/net

## VPN-User

Hello,

is there a way to set the txqueuelen (ifconfig ethx txqueuelen y) via /etc/conf.d/net?

Its weird, on fresh boot I have a txqueuelen of 1000 on eth0 which is on nvidia forcedeth-driver and a txqueuelen of 100 on eth1, which is on intel e1000-driver, both are gigabit interfaces.

What gives?Last edited by VPN-User on Tue Aug 28, 2007 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

```

modules=( "ifconfig" ) # not needed, really

config_ethX=(  "<normal config stuff> txqueuelen N" )

```

Basically, you can stick whatever ifconfig command you want into that variable.

----------

## VPN-User

Have you tried this?

I get this:

```
 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.3.1                                                        [ ok ]

 *     txqueuelen

 *     No loaded modules provide "txqueuelen" (txqueuelen_start)
```

----------

## UberLord

You forgot to quote (ie use ")

----------

## VPN-User

Thats how my /etc/conf.d/net looks like:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd" )

# 54 MBit PCI WLAN (Madwifi)

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

iwpriv_ath0="bgscan 0"

#config_ath0="192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#routes_ath0="default via 192.168.1.254"

config_ath0="dhcp"

dhcp_ath0="release nodns"

dhcpcd_ath0="-R -N -h kik-server"

#fallback_ath0="10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# 1 GBit onboard (forcedeth)

config_eth0="192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

#config_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="-R -N -h kik-server"

fallback_eth0="1.2.3.4 netmask 255.0.0.0"

# 1 GBit PCI (e1000)

config_eth1=("192.168.3.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" "txqueuelen 1000")

#config_eth1="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth1="-R -N -h kik-server"

fallback_eth1="1.2.3.5 netmask 255.0.0.0"

# OpenVPN Server

tuntap_tap0="tap"

config_tap0="192.168.4.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

----------

## UberLord

```
config_eth1=("192.168.3.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 txqueuelen 1000")
```

----------

## VPN-User

Ahhh that did the trick! Thanks!

Out of curiousity, why isn't there a "proper" way doing this? I mean, like setting MTU for example. Or better, why do the txqueuelenghts differ at all?

----------

## UberLord

mtu_eth1="1492" works

I have no idea why txqueuelengths are different - maybe set by the driver?

----------

## VPN-User

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> mtu_eth1="1492" works

 

I know. Perhaps you understand better what I mean when I ask why txqueuelen_eth1="1000" doesn' t  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

Nobody wanted that before  :Smile: 

----------

## VPN-User

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Nobody wanted that before 

 

Oh I see. That sounds like there's a chance to have that feature in future   :Wink: 

You' re the baselayout-dev, I assume   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## UberLord

I am. If you want that feature, then file a bug at bugs.gentoo.org please  :Smile: 

----------

## VPN-User

Done: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190538

----------

